# Cheating!!!



## NCP (5 mo ago)

I don't tournament fish, but living on one of the country's top bass fishing lakes, I know that this happens more often than people think. I'm glad these two got caught!!!

WARNING, language NSFW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576269287454806016


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

NCP said:


> I don't tournament fish, but living on one of the country's top bass fishing lakes, I know that this happens more often than people think. I'm glad these two got caught!!!
> 
> WARNING, language NSFW
> 
> ...


Sad! It’s inevitable as there’s waaaay too much prize money involved in some of these tournaments!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Smh.. Even in tournaments using the CPR format, idiots have been caught cutting the fish in half.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Im surprised he was able to leave with all of his chit in tact.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

NealXB2003 said:


> Im surprised he was able to leave with all of his chit in tact.


Cell phones. 25 years ago, he woulda been beat down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

@The Fin I thought we should be tolerant?
Yeah, blame it on the prize amount instead of the lying POS people that have no integrity or morals. Blaming it on the money is like saying “aww man he’s not a bad guy, his granny had that beating coming, she had all that money in her purse like she’s just asking to get robbed…”
We have dudes down here stuffing fish in crab traps the whole week prior then getting busted going there to pull heavy fish out the day of the tournament. Dudes showing up with redfish stuffed with a few pounds of croaker and mullet and guides like that Kubecka over in Matagorda blasting photos n social media of a trout over 30” then the next day his client uses the same fish to weigh in and steal money from a bunch of tournament guys. He gets busted and it’s all hush hush because he’s “got a business to run”. Bunch of cowards. I’ve been in line at weigh in and had a well known rod company owner in line behind me with three redfish that had the tails trimmed straight across so they were right at 28”…the weigh master sees it and says “oh that’s xxx xxxxx he donated a bunch of rods, let him go”. He proceeds to win and take the check but donates his rods he won back to the tournament and he’s a saint…weak as hell.


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> Sad! It’s inevitable as there’s waaaay too much prize money involved in some of these tournaments!


I believe that this one was for $45,000. Supposedly, their boat was also given to them by sponsors & they won multiple tournaments in the past that it's now speculated they cheated in to. I would guess that charges will be filed, their fishing licenses for that state will be taken for life, & they will probably be facing law suits from some of their sponsors & possibly fellow competitors. But, who knows? Bare minimum, they've ruined their name in the fishing community & embarrassed their families who will also be effected by this I'm sure. I'd imagine that if they had children old enough & that liked to fish, the kids probably looked at them highly. That respect is most likely gone now too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

*“*_*It takes many good deeds to build a reputation, and only one bad one to lose it.” *_(Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

cheating has been around as long as there's been competition (and not just in fishing). POS scum. I'll bet there's a beat down coming down the line, those boys were fired up....


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

fatman said:


> cheating has been around as long as there's been competition (and not just in fishing). POS scum. I'll bet there's a beat down coming down the line, those boys were fired up....
> 
> View attachment 218845


If I fished that league, I would've been fired up too!!! The internet is saying that those guys won around $300,000 last year in tournaments. Can't help but wonder or imagine now, that they cheated in all of them.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

When I lived in TN on Fort Loudoun Lake multiple times I had a snag and pulled up a cage with fish in it, obviously for harvesting during a tournament. Which is why I never fished tournaments, too many good ole boys who cheat. Also witnessed people transferring fish from one boat to another, likely up to no good.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

So stupid. The people that fish tournaments for the prize money are not true fisherman at all, they are just opportunists.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Last year I was up in TinRC sitting at a bar, shocking, and started up a conversation with a guy who gets paid to go around and polygraph the tournament winners. He had some stories . Way, way common. He got the job because the previous guy never had anyone fail and the tournament organizers were highly suspicious.
One monitor per boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> *“*_*It takes many good deeds to build a reputation, and only one bad one to lose it.” *_(Benjamin Franklin)


Not these days, people seem to be getting off the hook for everything now. The justice system and morals of society are skewed beyond belief. Society in general has been subverted. I’ve witnessed first hand things get dismissed that twenty years ago would end up getting people a much deserved harsh punishment.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not these days, people seem to be getting off the hook for everything now. The justice system and morals of society are skewed beyond belief. Society in general has been subverted. I’ve witnessed first hand things get dismissed that twenty years ago would end up getting people a much deserved harsh punishment.


You’re kinda right. I’m not “old” but I have old values things my family instilled in me. That shit is gone now integrity and ethics are out the window. Nobody wants to work to earn it. Unfortunately the population pool has been diluted with shit….


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

rovster said:


> You’re kinda right. I’m not “old” but I have old values things my family instilled in me. That shit is gone now integrity and ethics are out the window. Nobody wants to work to earn it. Unfortunately the population pool has been diluted with shit….


Yep and fortunately I'll be dead before it all goes to _complete_ shit, I'm just worried about my son having to deal with it_._


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

pffffttt what amateurs...

real hardcore salts know that ice cubes are the way to go! adds just enough weight to push you over the edge, but a few hours later pooof its all gone!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

david.riina said:


> pffffttt what amateurs...
> 
> real hardcore salts know that ice cubes are the way to go! adds just enough weight to push you over the edge, but a few hours later pooof its all gone!


Sounds like you know from experience. I think cheaters are chicken shit thieves.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like you know from experience. I think cheaters are chicken shit thieves.


nah I couldn't give 2 sh!ts about fishing tournaments or records....never entered any tournaments or chased a record.

but spend enough time on the water or involved in the fishing industry long enough. I hear things. lots of things.

i guess you didnt get my sarcasm in my first post...


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like you know from experience. I think cheaters are chicken shit thieves.


you got me bud. i pay some poor kid in Antarctica .15 an hour to paint for me!

im ahead of the curve, utilizing that super cheap antarctic labor!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

david.riina said:


> you got me bud. i pay some poor kid in Antarctica .15 an hour to paint for me!
> 
> im ahead of the curve, utilizing that super cheap antarctic labor!


I know from experience back in the day when I fished a few tournaments I saw it all. Other teams getting busted cheating, running across staked out fish and crab traps full of tournament fish and reporting them to TPWD, even had tournament parters pick up staked out fish and I told them to put that shit back in the water and take me back to the ramp then reported them as well. I want nothing to do with that nonsense and believe it’s the lowest of the low to cheat.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

When money is involved there will be cheating. Buddy and I entered the west Texas big cat contest. We didn't get anything big enough to drive all the way to the weigh in. But that was the year the winner admitted importing a bobcat from oklahoma. Contest had a crazy big purse, I was wondering how some teams could shoot over 20 coyotes in 24 hrs.......


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> So stupid. The people that fish tournaments for the prize money are not true fisherman at all, they are just opportunists.


So PGA golfers aren’t true golfers I suppose. Come on man.


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

To soon?!?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Featherbrain said:


> So PGA golfers aren’t true golfers I suppose. Come on man.


Lol are you seriously comparing the PGA to local fishing tournaments?

I'm talking about people entering fishing tournaments just for the money because it's easy to cheat and win. Good luck trying to cheat and win a PGA tournament LOL


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

People bend rules in charity fishing/golf tournaments with merchandise prizes...human nature to win by any means. The reason for rule of law in democracies.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> Lol are you seriously comparing the PGA to local fishing tournaments?
> 
> I'm talking about people entering fishing tournaments just for the money because it's easy to cheat and win. Good luck trying to cheat and win a PGA tournament LOL


He would’ve won 45k and has been said to have won 300k this year. This ain’t your local bars bass tournament. You’re implying anyone who enters a fishing tournament isn’t a “true”fisherman. That statement is just plain dumb. My point is professional golfers started out just loving to play golf. They get good, Then naturally enter tournaments. Because they love golf and just so happens they can make money doing it. Nothing wrong with that. Same applies to these professional fishermen. That’s all I’m sayin.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

No it's not dumb, because if your goal is to cheat to win a tournament you're not a real fisherman because you're obviously not confident in your fishing abilities enough to win said tournament. This thread is about cheaters and that's what I was referring to, opportunists being the cheaters.

What's dumb is comparing a sport that's so easy to cheat in to the PGA which is notoriously almost impossible to cheat in. In order to win in the PGA you have to be good at golf. In pro fishing it seems you just have to be greedy enough and you can cheat to win quite easily! Read some of the articles about the incident on the internet, cheating is rampant in the sport just like the guys here are talking about. Do you ever hear about cheating being a problem in the PGA?


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> So stupid. *The people that fish tournaments for the prize money are not true fisherman at all*, they are just opportunists.


You saiid nothing about ppl cheating to win.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m not referring to cheaters I’m referring to what YOU said.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

CA Richardson fished redfish tournaments for years. So According to you he’s not a “true” fisherman? That better?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I just clarified what I said, so I don't know what else to tell you


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

skinny_fishing said:


> I just clarified what I said, so I don't know what else to tell you


I agree with you on cheaters. I was only speaking to what your first post actually said. No worries man, We are cool ✌🏼


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah It's cool, I probably should have worded that better to begin with


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

Now that y'all cleared that up, you can't even begin to compare the PGA to a fishing tournament. Golf isn't a sport!!!😜


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

NCP said:


> Now that y'all cleared that up, you can't even begin to compare the PGA to a fishing tournament. Golf isn't a sport!!!😜


Ok, fine. Pickleball…


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

There's a scene in Yellowstone 1883 where a pick pocket is caught in Fort Worth. He is first shot, then hung publicly. Fast forward 150 years and society "accepts" certain levels of crime. By allowing it into our lives we accept it the next step is we normalize it. Part of the broken windows theory. Ya'll can google that one. 

Is the crime here people entering a fishing contest for money or the opportunist who took advantage of that? 

The love of money "is the root of all evil". So said Paul and so say I. All sounds very anti-capitalism and very anti-west however.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

The problem is money. Money is the root of all evil and people will cheat, steal and kill to get it. ALWAYS! Anytime a competition's winners are awarded money., the competitors will cheat to get it. The examples are endless... NFL, NBA, MLB, European soccer (probably the best example of all), etc... those of us that understand the risks, don't get involved with it from an honest angle (not cheating perspective). Those that do should understand the risks (although it still hurts when you try to play fair). People suck.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> @The Fin I thought we should be tolerant?
> Yeah, blame it on the prize amount instead of the lying POS people that have no integrity or morals. Blaming it on the money is like saying “aww man he’s not a bad guy, his granny had that beating coming, she had all that money in her purse like she’s just asking to get robbed…”
> We have dudes down here stuffing fish in crab traps the whole week prior then getting busted going there to pull heavy fish out the day of the tournament. Dudes showing up with redfish stuffed with a few pounds of croaker and mullet and guides like that Kubecka over in Matagorda blasting photos n social media of a trout over 30” then the next day his client uses the same fish to weigh in and steal money from a bunch of tournament guys. He gets busted and it’s all hush hush because he’s “got a business to run”. Bunch of cowards. I’ve been in line at weigh in and had a well known rod company owner in line behind me with three redfish that had the tails trimmed straight across so they were right at 28”…the weigh master sees it and says “oh that’s xxx xxxxx he donated a bunch of rods, let him go”. He proceeds to win and take the check but donates his rods he won back to the tournament and he’s a saint…weak as hell.


Smack that shit just pisses me off. Why because some dipthong donates a rod should he be allowed to do something unethical. Honestly we all should have more self worth and pride than that. Not only bothering the fan fish by cutting there tails. Imagine these goons released live fish with all this weight in them. And a pair of pliers someone said. Stupid people are gonna get it all taken away for the rest of us.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

This is why a standard formula using length and girth should be used.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Geologist said:


> This is why a standard formula using length and girth should be used.


Cheaters gonna cheat until they get arrested or beat…


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

david.riina said:


> pffffttt what amateurs...
> 
> real hardcore salts know that ice cubes are the way to go! adds just enough weight to push you over the edge, but a few hours later pooof its all gone!


I was thinking ground of bait fish and crawfish forced into their bellies with a tube. But I think the ice cubes are the way to go 😂


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cheaters gonna cheat until they get arrested or beat…


Or just overall length good ol’ fashion who’s is longer game


----------



## strikeout (7 mo ago)

I don't condone thievery or cheating, but how dumb can you be to use egg sinkers and filleted fish when suckers and bluegills are out there. They should've just let the crowd take care of the issue.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

NCP said:


> I believe that this one was for $45,000. Supposedly, their boat was also given to them by sponsors & they won multiple tournaments in the past that it's now speculated they cheated in to. I would guess that charges will be filed, their fishing licenses for that state will be taken for life, & they will probably be facing law suits from some of their sponsors & possibly fellow competitors. But, who knows? Bare minimum, they've ruined their name in the fishing community & embarrassed their families who will also be effected by this I'm sure. I'd imagine that if they had children old enough & that liked to fish, the kids probably looked at them highly. That respect is most likely gone now too.


How do you figure they would loose a state fishing license for such foolery? We got guys who shoot and drag sharks full throttle and they still have state lisences. Tournament fishing is for kooks, filling dead fish with lead dont hurt the environment.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Ohio walleye tacos


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Humans cheat in charity benefit tournaments with sponsors donations as prizes. Trust


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Humans cheat in charity benefit tournaments with sponsors donations as prizes. Trust


The sad thing is the cult following these companies have. Some brostaff know about it and a lot don’t realize when they buy their products they are supporting immoral people…


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

Boneheaded said:


> How do you figure they would loose a state fishing license for such foolery? We got guys who shoot and drag sharks full throttle and they still have state lisences. Tournament fishing is for kooks, filling dead fish with lead dont hurt the environment.


I don't know that they would for sure. It seems like they would loose them for at least some amount of time though. In Ohio what they did should qualify for a felony charge, Section 2915.05 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws . 
The guys in FL that drug the shark behind the boat got charged with a misdemeanor for animal cruelty. Their licenses got taken for three years.


----------



## Crocwrestler (Oct 18, 2020)

Guessing some of you missed what happened recently at the Mid-Atlantic Marlin Tournament when a very well known and respected (?) boat builder had his marlin DQ'd. They had pumped it full of raw water. He blamed the mate, and everything seems to be getting swept under the rug because of who he is. Ego and money will continue to see this happen. Total BS.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Ego and money. Sounds a lot like Pride and Greed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crocwrestler said:


> Guessing some of you missed what happened recently at the Mid-Atlantic Marlin Tournament when a very well known and respected (?) boat builder had his marlin DQ'd. They had pumped it full of raw water. He blamed the mate, and everything seems to be getting swept under the rug because of who he is. Ego and money will continue to see this happen. Total BS.


Bwahaha



https://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/1240677-drama-mid-atlantic-tournament.html


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Geologist said:


> This is why a standard formula using length and girth should be used.


Good in theory, but there have been cases in Florida of tourney anglers cutting the tails of over-slot redfish to weigh "eligible" fish.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

You never seen a short tailed snook?


----------



## Sunrisecast (11 mo ago)

FWC caught fisherman with undersized mutton snapper in riviera beach yesterday. Storms always push snapper in close


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mako 181 said:


> You never seen a short tailed snook?


No! But I did see a leadbelly once!😉


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Pinking Shears.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sunrisecast said:


> FWC caught fisherman with undersized mutton snapper in riviera beach yesterday. Storms always push snapper in close
> View attachment 218974


Loss of gear, vehicles, license, and at least $200/fish should end that!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the full story:



https://sports.yahoo.com/lead-weights-and-lie-detectors-the-scandal-that-rocked-a-cleveland-fishing-tournament-and-became-worldwide-news-033353103.html


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

JRH said:


> Here is the full story:
> 
> 
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/lead-weights-and-lie-detectors-the-scandal-that-rocked-a-cleveland-fishing-tournament-and-became-worldwide-news-033353103.html


Certainly makes you wonder how much cheating went on in their past season to win all those tournaments and cash!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Certainly makes you wonder how much cheating went on in their past season to win all those tournaments and cash!


A lot of cheating on and before January 2020. Historical amounts.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Or pump’em full of water?🤣


----------



## Alextway16 (7 mo ago)

NCP said:


> I don't tournament fish, but living on one of the country's top bass fishing lakes, I know that this happens more often than people think. I'm glad these two got caught!!!
> 
> WARNING, language NSFW
> 
> ...


All the stuff with that tournament is crazy. Why be a bad sportsman and why try to steal from others that do it right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

I just hope Will Ferrell does a film on this.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Naturecoastfly said:


> I just hope Will Ferrell does a film on this.


Ricky: You said pro fishing would be easy and fair.
Dad: Oh hell Ricky, I was high when I said that!🤣


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Ricky: You said pro fishing would be easy and fair.
> Dad: Oh hell Ricky, I was high when I said that!🤣


Joker comes screaming by in a tower boat burning up a flat “I’m all jacked up on mtn dew!”


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Joker comes screaming by in a tower boat burning up a flat “I’m all jacked up on mtn dew!”


Dude tries to toss a green Cobia in the livewell…


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Joker comes screaming by in a tower boat burning up a flat “I’m all jacked up on mtn dew!”


Just imagine the family dinner at Long John Silver’s!🤣


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey cheater, I’ma come at you like a spider monkey!🤣


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I guess it's safe to say that dude's career is over. Are there any updates on the fallout?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

skinny_fishing said:


> I guess it's safe to say that dude's career is over. Are there any updates on the fallout?


Donald said it’s fake news


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

These are some brazen, low class dudes.

"First prize for the Walleye Slam was a Warrior fishing boat valued at $151,670, which the two apparently sold and split the proceeds. But they were disqualified from the Fall Brawl, and lost out on its prize of a $125,000 Ranger boat, when one of the two — Fall Brawl organizers wouldn’t disclose which — failed their polygraph test. Runyan was in the middle of litigation against the Fall Brawl, attempting to win back both his money and his reputation when this latest scandal broke."


Couple things I see with this walleye tournament trail:

Is it possible to weigh them alive? That would minimize the opportunity for guys to stuff them with lead (smh.) And it would promote conservation. Right now, this trail certainly isn't.
The fish these guys weighed would have won without being stuffed with extra weight. That said, I am guessing they still didn't catch these fish "by the rules." I hope they never fish another day.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

JC Designs said:


> Dude tries to toss a green Cobia in the livewell…
> View attachment 219096
> View attachment 219096


🤣


----------



## Big Al (Nov 8, 2021)

In the video it looks to me like that guy was glad to have been caught and on some level relieved that his cheating days were finally over. Every single one of us has done things in life that we’re not proud of. Can you imagine how tormented this dude’s conscience must have been? Getting his dirty laundry aired out is surely painful but if he does the right thing and changes his ways this thing will eventually be forgotten and he can live life free from guilt. If he doesn’t do the right thing he’ll be like a dog that goes back and eats his own vomit.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

People like this don't have a conscience.


----------



## SKNY H2O (Jun 5, 2021)

Alextway16 said:


> All the stuff with that tournament is crazy. Why be a bad sportsman and why try to steal from others that do it right.


These guys are not bad sportsmen... They're not sportsman at all. Not by my definition or what I believe to be anyone else's. These guys are thieves, liars and losers who deceive their competitors and the public alike with zero regard for anyone or anything else! These guys don't even make it onto my shit-list. I hope it takes the rest of their lives to pay back their earnings... so they have plenty of time to think about the million and one ways that their actions could have been different while still maintaining an honest result.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## 97dimebryan (May 22, 2015)

I can’t believe they got out of there without some bruises and black eyes.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The two have been charged in Ohio courts:









2 men accused of cheating in an Ohio fishing tournament scandal have been indicted, prosecutors say | CNN


Two anglers accused of stuffing fish in an attempt to win thousands of dollars at an Ohio fishing tournament last month have been charged, authorities announced Wednesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Al said:


> In the video it looks to me like that guy was glad to have been caught and on some level relieved that his cheating days were finally over. Every single one of us has done things in life that we’re not proud of. Can you imagine how tormented this dude’s conscience must have been? Getting his dirty laundry aired out is surely painful but if he does the right thing and changes his ways this thing will eventually be forgotten and he can live life free from guilt. If he doesn’t do the right thing he’ll be like a dog that goes back and eats his own vomit.


Don’t let emotions affect your decisions. They are thieving pieces of shit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Big Al (Nov 8, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Don’t let emotions affect your decisions. They are thieving pieces of shit.


I made a thoughtful comment and didn’t make a decision about anything. Read some books, they’ll improve your comprehension.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Al said:


> I made a thoughtful comment and didn’t make a decision about anything. Read some books, they’ll improve your comprehension.


There’s an awful lot of speculation in your comment especially after how short the clip of the cheater was. You should write short stories…and by the way my reading comprehension is just peachy. Bow out now and I’ll do the same.


----------



## Big Al (Nov 8, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s an awful lot of speculation in your comment especially after how short the clip of the cheater was. You should write short stories…and by the way my reading comprehension is just peachy. Bow out now and I’ll do the same.


Speculation yes, decision no. Tell whoever loves you that you want a dictionary for Christmas.


----------



## Madman across the water (4 mo ago)

Big Al said:


> In the video it looks to me like that guy was glad to have been caught and on some level relieved that his cheating days were finally over. Every single one of us has done things in life that we’re not proud of. Can you imagine how tormented this dude’s conscience must have been? Getting his dirty laundry aired out is surely painful but if he does the right thing and changes his ways this thing will eventually be forgotten and he can live life free from guilt. If he doesn’t do the right thing he’ll be like a dog that goes back and eats his own vomit.


Okay.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

Big Al said:


> In the video it looks to me like that guy was glad to have been caught and on some level relieved that his cheating days were finally over. Every single one of us has done things in life that we’re not proud of. Can you imagine how tormented this dude’s conscience must have been? Getting his dirty laundry aired out is surely painful but if he does the right thing and changes his ways this thing will eventually be forgotten and he can live life free from guilt. If he doesn’t do the right thing he’ll be like a dog that goes back and eats his own vomit.


imagine his conscience? [email protected] his conscience, if he had one he wouldn't have done this.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

This is small potatoes compared to shoving a wash down hose up a marlin’s ass on the way in to the scales for $750k


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> This is small potatoes compared to shoving a wash down hose up a marlin’s ass on the way in to the scales for $750k


They have won more than that if you add up other tournaments. Dudes said they can’t even fish so they probably cheated a lot more leading up to this.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jonny said:


> This is small potatoes compared to shoving a wash down hose up a marlin’s ass on the way in to the scales for $750k


Love it, don’t let that one fade away like they want!😉


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

JC Designs said:


> Love it, don’t let that one fade away like they want!😉


I used to work with two of the main guys involved with the marlin😂


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jonny said:


> I used to work with two of the main guys involved with the marlin😂


Well I’ve stuck a thermometer up a panther’s ass but a hose up a marlin’s is an all new low!🤣


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Well I’ve stuck a thermometer up a panther’s ass...


Reminds me of a college girlfriend back in the 70's.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> Well I’ve stuck a thermometer up a panther’s ass but a hose up a marlin’s is an all new low!🤣


Damn man, you can't just drop that without following up with the story!


----------



## Thesaltdrip (Mar 15, 2018)

The marlin had lead for breakfast so they were doing it a favor.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

I just read where the walleye cheaters got one year in prison!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I just read where the walleye cheaters got one year in prison!


Too bad our justice system doesn’t take treason as seriously as walleye tournaments…


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

The Fin said:


> I just read where the walleye cheaters got one year in prison!


they were JUST indicted, arraignment isn't until later this month. It'll be a long time to trial.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

fatman said:


> they were JUST indicted, arraignment isn't until later this month. It'll be a long time to trial.


You’re right! I guess that I just had a case of wishful thinking!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> You’re right! I guess that I just had a case of wishful thinking!


Same with Hunter and a few others


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

When I was fishing kayak tournaments they switched from weight to length with a standardized measure board and a lot of our top performers for years stopped placing in tournaments. A lot of us found that strange.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> When I was fishing kayak tournaments they switched from weight to length with a standardized measure board and a lot of our top performers for years stopped placing in tournaments. A lot of us found that strange.


...and the rest didn't


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I'd just scotch tape another fish tail on it for an extra inch or two, damn I'm a cheating genius just like the lead weight guys!


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Turning fishing into a competitive sport is a bit strange to me. I understand it though...it's all about those who gain revenue from boats, rods, guide services, baits, gadgets, hotel rooms, apparel, sunglasses, TV shows, municipal taxes etc.

Not only do these industry sponsors benefit from the competitive fishing events but they also benefit when a few anglers become "legendary" or famous for winning so consistently. This dynamic gives them sponsorship/spokesperson opportunities and the everyday sportsman becomes the "catch". In that way the companies and sponsors of the events are motivated to either be complacent or co-conspirators with the cheaters.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> When I was fishing kayak tournaments they switched from weight to length with a standardized measure board and a lot of our top performers for years stopped placing in tournaments. A lot of us found that strange.


I fished a few kayak tournaments that were the same way. We all got a standard measuring device and then some jackass decided to cut a couple of inches out of the middle and glue it back together so when he layed his fish on it for the photo you could not tell where the “splice” was. 
Cheaters ruin it for everyone, just look where this country is right now after the biggest sham in history…


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I fished a few kayak tournaments that were the same way. We all got a standard measuring device and then some jackass decided to cut a couple of inches out of the middle and glue it back together so when he layed his fish on it for the photo you could not tell where the “splice” was.
> Cheaters ruin it for everyone, just look where this country is right now after the biggest sham in history…


At least the January 6 commission and Fani Willis are getting to the bottom!


----------



## Last Flat (Dec 8, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I fished a few kayak tournaments that were the same way. We all got a standard measuring device and then some jackass decided to cut a couple of inches out of the middle and glue it back together so when he layed his fish on it for the photo you could not tell where the “splice” was.
> *Cheaters ruin it for everyone, just look where this country is right now after the biggest sham in history…*


I hear ya brother!
But I think he'll finally get his due after the thing about threatening the election guy in Georgia or the thing about stealing those classified documents and keeping them in a hotel basement or those other 5-6 things . Keep the faith!


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

The off topic threads are leaking again lol


----------

